# Coffin Test



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm finishing up a couple of coffins. One will be an open coffin with a new corpse positioned next to where the ToTs walk in the door. I wanted to run my Ancient Evil prop behind it. The coffin top is about 23 inches wide so it provides the view block and the corpse will provide the eye distraction. I tested the setup tonight and thought I would share the preview. I think it's going to work OK.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was cool. I want one.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Very cool! They will never expect it coming from behind the coffin. Good job!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Great job, Woody! That thing is going to scare the kids...for sure!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great misdirection. Somebody's gonna get scared.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Wish I could be there to see the reactions. Priceless.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pretty slick! I wondered what you've been working on for this year.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent! Somebody gonna wet they pants!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Woody! Nice build on the coffin too!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Noishe.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate all the kind words.  ...well I guess "*Noishe*" is a kind word... LOL I'll have to google that one ERICK!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

You build the pneumatic mechanism? I must see pictures of that


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

cool, me likey.....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Lotus said:


> You build the pneumatic mechanism? I must see pictures of that


Nothing too special there Lotus. It's just a simple lightweight lifter I got on sale from Brent Ross last year.
http://www.blogcrypt.com/ScareFX/477/


----------

